# Freezing weather to continue....****!



## Apex (Aug 29, 2009)

Starting to get fed up now, frozen spray bottles, lance etc. It's causing havoc with my schedule, customers are very understanding but could do without the drop in income just before Christmas. It's looking like this could last a long time.


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Snap!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

this is why i have just ordered a hot washer :thumb:


----------



## cheeks (Aug 26, 2010)

Apex said:


> Starting to get fed up now, frozen spray bottles, lance etc. It's causing havoc with my schedule, customers are very understanding but could do without the drop in income just before Christmas. It's looking like this could last a long time.


Same for me too, im down to 1 or two a day, (on a good day) cant get anything done when its this cold, i just thank god for the good weeks, hold tight mate and ride it out, what else can we do!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Hate all this too, it's causing chaos - can't even use my screenwash in the car as that's frozen up too.


----------



## Apex (Aug 29, 2009)

Pride & Performance said:


> this is why i have just ordered a hot washer :thumb:


Ahhhh Hot water, lovely. But hot water will freeze more quickly?


----------



## cheeks (Aug 26, 2010)

Pride & Performance said:


> this is why i have just ordered a hot washer :thumb:


ive been washing trucks using a hot washer, i find it freezes as quick on the body as cold water does, just cant win, and when it does finaly warm up, the rain will come:devil:


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Apex said:


> Ahhhh Hot water, lovely. But hot water will freeze more quickly?


Hows that? Is it because the rapid cooling effect means it cools faster than already cold water?



cheeks said:


> and when it does finaly warm up,the rain will come:devil:


At the moment rain looks like bliss tbh.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

DasArab said:


> Hows that? Is it because the rapid cooling effect means it cools faster than already cold water?


uh huh


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Postponed all work this week...Both my hot and cold washers are empty as are all my buckets and my water tank.
I dont mind working in most weather conditions but -10 is not good.

I can understand peoples frustrations but really, whats the point groaning about it? It isnt going to change it.

Do what I do. Put a bit of your summer money aside to tide you over during weeks like this in winter. We all know we are going to have weeks like these in winter, so just plan ahead. It makes life a whole lot easier in the long run.

Steve


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Cold weather and snow in winter? What is the world coming to..............


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Mini 360 said:


> Cold weather and snow in winter? What is the world coming to..............


I agree...There will be gritters and snow ploughs on the roads next!!...:lol:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

mkv said:


> I agree...There will be gritters and snow ploughs on the roads next!!...:lol:


Whoah there I wouldnt go that far! :lol:


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

The council finally gritted our street, only took them a week.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Apex said:


> Ahhhh Hot water, lovely. But hot water will freeze more quickly?


noooooooooooooooooooooo don't tell me that :wall:

i should be able to wash the car though and i and my customers won't mind if it freezes after that :thumb:


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

We've had to call up Huden to hire a JCB to clear our street since the council CBA doing it


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Pride & Performance said:


> noooooooooooooooooooooo don't tell me that :wall:
> 
> i should be able to wash the car though and i and my customers won't mind if it freezes after that :thumb:


dont worry mate, it wont freeze that quick.

get it washed off as quick as possible and in the unit, it'll be fine.

at least the hot water will clean it 100 times better, AND melt the snow / ice thats on there


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> dont worry mate, it wont freeze that quick.
> 
> get it washed off as quick as possible and in the unit, it'll be fine.
> 
> at least the hot water will clean it 100 times better, AND melt the snow / ice thats on there


thats what i was thinking, as long as i can get the snow ice off the car in the first place i can deal with it freezing after being washed,

at the unit i don't really have a problem with them refreezing as it is heated etc but i am thinking about my mobile jobs too :thumb:


----------



## firebladerider0 (Dec 9, 2009)

Blimey i must be doing summot wrong then cus my phone aint rang in almost 2 weeks, even if the weather is too bad ta do any jobs.


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

Am I the only one to be washing when it's minus 6?? Mind you make sure your have your bag of rock salt at the ready


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Weather is a bit of pain, all jobs rescheduled to next week, still getting call's to book new job's during December so not putting customers off which is good, just got to work around the weather somehow, was raining tonight up here, which has helped flush away alot of the snow and is now just above freezing, so hopefully that lasts a few days.

Richard


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

think ahead like dave naxton hes got his online shop for the winter months.


----------



## Divine (Jul 16, 2009)

-damon- said:


> think ahead like dave naxton hes got his online shop for the winter months.


Hello fellow Harrogate person


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

mkv said:


> Postponed all work this week...Both my hot and cold washers are empty as are all my buckets and my water tank.
> I dont mind working in most weather conditions but -10 is not good.
> 
> I can understand peoples frustrations but really, whats the point groaning about it? It isnt going to change it.
> ...


Agree totally. I don't even wash my car in these temps. Dec and Jan are dead months which I plan for. Nice been inside watching telly as I never get to watch it all summer.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Dont hold your breath folks, just seen a report on the BBC news saying that although the temps will rise slightly over the weekend the cold weather is going to last at least into the new year.
They said that includes the freezing temps and bouts of snow.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Mini 360 said:


> Cold weather and snow in winter? What is the world coming to..............


Except its still autumn


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

I managed to do a job today wooooooooooooo ,its been raining and quite mild compared to what its been like,if it thaws before xmas i would expect a mad few weeks with people wanting cars done before the xmas holidays
( i hope so anyway )


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

-damon- said:


> think ahead like dave naxton hes got his online shop for the winter months.


Trouble is ebay prices are hard to beat,i got price lists from lots of companys thinking about doing it myself, and when i worked it all out theres not a lot of profit to be made imo


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

firebladerider0 said:


> Blimey i must be doing summot wrong then cus my phone aint rang in almost 2 weeks, even if the weather is too bad ta do any jobs.


I got a call the other day -5 and snowing "wondered if you were working today and could detail my car" :lol:


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> I got a call the other day -5 and snowing "wondered if you were working today and could detail my car" :lol:


Get out there Man what's the matter with Yer Big rufty tufty Bloke like You scared of the cold ??

Do You guys still get as much work this time of the Year ? I mean You travel and detail a car and its minging within a mile or two ???

32 Years in the Roofing trade soon taught Me the benefits of building that Nut store ,,,,,


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ChuckH said:


> 32 Years in the Roofing trade soon taught Me the benefits of building that Nut store ,,,,,


exactly what i do


----------



## firebladerider0 (Dec 9, 2009)

Well this is my first year as i set up this time last year, the big mistake i have made is not planning for the winter months therefore lesson learnt for next year.....


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

firebladerider0 said:


> Well this is my first year as i set up this time last year, the big mistake i have made is not planning for the winter months therefore lesson learnt for next year.....


Its a lesson we all learn...Its great when that account is bulging in the summer but come winter you soon regret that summer spending.

I must admit, Im not as "flush" this winter as I usually am, but thats because I bought a new van during the summer. Still enough the tide me over though.

The winter down time does my head in! Theres only so much "Homes under the hammer" and "Diagnosis murder" you can watch!


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Hoppo32 said:


> Dont hold your breath folks, just seen a report on the BBC news saying that although the temps will rise slightly over the weekend the cold weather is going to last at least into the new year.
> They said that includes the freezing temps and bouts of snow.


Amazing isnt it that they didnt predict 6 weeks ahead of this before the "big freeze" came but they can now. ****ing sick of the sight of weather people saying its going to be cold tomorrow. ****ing genius! Pity theyre not so good the other 10 months of the year.
And while I,m on a rant why do they go on about people making uneccesary
(thats easier to say than spell) journeys and then stand on a motorway bridge showing us what moving traffic looks like, or stand in a village and show us what 2 foot of snow looks like? FFS.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

I detailed a clio outside in -6,no excuses


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Neil_S said:


> Except its still autumn


It's December, surely that qualifies as winter?


----------



## Waka (Jun 9, 2010)

Leodhasach said:


> It's December, surely that qualifies as winter?


No, winter doesn't officially start until 21st December and then we have 3 months of lovely winter! :doublesho


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

aba said:


> I detailed a clio outside in -6,no excuses


What products did you use?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Waka said:


> No, winter doesn't officially start until 21st December and then we have 3 months of lovely winter! :doublesho


:doublesho didnt know that!!


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

global warming? Bring it on!


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

mkv said:


> The winter down time does my head in! Theres only so much "Homes under the hammer" and "Diagnosis murder" you can watch!


:lol:I'm on re runs of top gear that I have seen many times before, serious cabin fever :lol:


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

aba said:


> I detailed a clio outside in -6,no excuses


Wow, I couldn't even do the glass on a car in -2 as it was frozen inside and out


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

ianFRST said:


> :doublesho didnt know that!!


Me neither!

Winter has arrived early methinks...

As an aside though, it staggers me how unprepared some people are. It's December, it's the UK (Scotland in my case), it just might get a bit bloody cold sometimes. Get winter tyres, drive slowly and gently, leave lots of room, carry some basic kit, top up your levels, carry some food and water, don't have an empty fuel tank but don't panic buy (same goes for your cupboards), wear several layers, wear sturdy boots or shoes, insulate your pipes, consider not going anywhere if you don't have to...

I've witnessed 7, count 'em 7 crashes in the last 48 hours outside my flat due to people driving as they would in the middle of summer.


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by aba 


I detailed a clio outside in -6 said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

I managed 7 today, it was -2 most of the day. Was frezzing up on the roofs. Hands were chapped by the time id finished. 

Still it got them out the way as they were a week over due. Not fun this time of year.


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

Divine said:


> Hello fellow Harrogate person


hiya buddy


----------

